# Band Saw Vase



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

This was a quick and easy band saw project I found in a book by Wood Magazine. It's sort of like a weed pot (discussed in woodturning section), but it has a test tube insert to hold water and it's not made on the lathe.

One is cherry and the other is some really wormy oak.

Rob


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks great Rob, you're quite a talented photographer too!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking...pretty unique. What do you put in them?












 









.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are nice Rock.
I like the cherry look, but I really like the shape on hte oak one. I started doing something a little similar. I have a weird piece of wood that I was afraid to put on the lathe for fear it would fly apart. I started cutting some shape to it on the bandsaw. I want to end up carving the final shape, little at a time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Nice looking...pretty unique. What do you put in them?
> .


I thought they'd be good for the weed-like "flowers" that my son brings in for mommy or for the occasional rose that she prunes from one of her bushes. The picture in the book had a small, fancy arrangement of a few flowers and some baby's breath or lace or whatever it's called.


Thanks for the comments, guys. Good luck with the carving, Firehawk.

Rob


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Rob i really like those especially the 1st one
Robert


----------

